# One year old for sale



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm curious who bred this dog? i don't know of ny white breeders in regina area.... 

can you send me a link? have someone looking up here


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

did a phone number reverse search and it came up with this link:

zoomzoomgroom


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think they used to be in White City but have moved to near Vancouver somewhere. I think Zoom Zoom Groom is owned by someone else now.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe this woman's name is Connie Buchanan.
Pls. dont quote me but I believe she purchased a puppy from Pinafore which she co owns with Pinafore (Penny Harney) and she is the one advertising.
I went to look at Zoom Zoom and clicked on the MYSTERE website and found out her name is Connie Buchanan. I believe she is the breeder of the puppy she wants to sell, I could be wrong, but I followed research with clicking on the website of Zoom Zoom and found the aforementioned out.
Maybe this will help.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I think what she means by "too shy to show" refers to the puppy she wants to sell as a pet. Too shy to show can mean several things but what pops to my mind is a puppy that is hesitant in certain situations to include the show ring, one that does not like to be touched by others to include a judge, or one that gets so stressed in the show ring that may have stress induced loose stool loose , or a dog that plainly does not like crowds or noises which the show ring has plenty of.
Not all dogs are geared for showing. Showing and rigorous training for the show is not for every dog and many a times some dogs are stressed as a result and tell us that they are not made for showing. It has nothing to do with thier quality or conformation, but strictly with how they view and react to the show scene and the numerous of going ons at show venues. It is stressful for a dog that is more timid and reserved as such there is no reason to subject such a dog to the ring and showing and better to place him/her in a loving responsible home with no stress where he will be loved and responsibly cared for considering the type of temperament he/she has.
Hope this helps.


----------



## pupcake's mom (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd be curious to know if anyone got information about this dog.


----------



## TamaraS (Aug 13, 2010)

I just saw this ad posted again in usedregina and they are now asking $800. If the number comes back as zoom zoom groom then that is Connie Buchanan that owns the grooming business as well as breeding standard poodles. There is also a picture with the ad. She looks like a beautiful dog.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am confused about Zoom Zoom Groom. They used to be in White City, then they seemed to me somewhere near Vancouver. Now there is a new place on Winnipeg Street that is a grooming place and they also have that mobile grooming van too.

I have a feeling the people who Used to own Zoom Zoom Groom moved to BC and these are new people. But I really don't know. The dog does look nice. White would be easy to see in the dark - except in the snow! I've never had a black dog before and I can't find Lucy in the dark outside!!!


----------



## TamaraS (Aug 13, 2010)

I believe Connie Buchanan started Zoom Zoom Groom. There may be a place in BC with the same name. She just had the mobile vans before and now got the store location on Winnipeg St. a little while ago. I used to buy dog food from her as long as three years ago so she's been around for at least that long.

Yes white dogs are good for summer nights but on dark snowy nights black is nice. I sometimes have to look real hard for Deuce in the yard when he goes out for a pee at night and now we are waiting for a black spoo too! LOL


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh isn't she quite lovely. I'e passed it on to a friend who was interested in Bernie... 

if only i had more time more money more space *L*


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think we have to get some fluorescent white paint and paint an "X" on each side of a black dog for the summer months!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Anyone have a link to this dog? 

I would like to see the details.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder if it's this one...

standard poodle show quality East Regina, Regina


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks PC. 

Aw she is pretty. 

Hope they find a good home for her- this may be why the price seemed a bit high for an older dog. JMO $1200 was a little steep for a not so young dog with some potential shy issues.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I just CANT believe her breeder is advertising her on the net just like that.

I would NEVER do this to any of my dogs. I dont believe in advertising puppies for sale on the net unless it is in a breeder's own website (puppies page).
Sorry, this is not right.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I just CANT believe her breeder is advertising her on the net just like that.
> 
> I would NEVER do this to any of my dogs. I dont believe in advertising puppies for sale on the net unless it is in a breeder's own website (puppies page).
> Sorry, this is not right.


I agree - my heart sank when I seen her. Most often breeders have no issues finding homes for a dog like this. Sad


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> I agree - my heart sank when I seen her. *Most often breeders have no issues finding homes for a dog like this. Sad *





Olie:

Totally agree.. She is a breeder, yet this has been going on for many weeks now.
Really very disconcerting to me to see a well bred poodle find its place on the net being sold like meat on a hoof by her breeder .


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

she's a pretty girl  BUT the person selling her is telling a bit of a fib when she calls her show quality. First thing I notice is the color of her points. They are off. She is also listed as cream, not white and creams don't fair well in the ring unless there is VERY little tint to the coat. But the points are a major fault, so when she says "too shy for the show ring" I would hesitate to pay for a show quality dog when she's majorly faulted, even if she was "shy". Just another reason to perhaps not completely trust this person as a "breeder"

JMHO


----------



## kime1701 (Aug 31, 2010)

Whitepoodle, You are so right. My Eve was one that I adopted at 10 months because she did not like people touching her unless she went to them. Her Great Great Grandfather was Gordon and she was from Whisperwind. It was a shame because she was so beautiful but she was a couch potatoe.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I believe this woman's name is Connie Buchanan.
> Pls. dont quote me but I believe she purchased a puppy from Pinafore which she co owns with Pinafore (Penny Harney) and she is the one advertising.
> I went to look at Zoom Zoom and clicked on the MYSTERE website and found out her name is Connie Buchanan. I believe she is the breeder of the puppy she wants to sell, I could be wrong, but I followed research with clicking on the website of Zoom Zoom and found the aforementioned out.
> Maybe this will help.


Is she the one that bred and/or owns AM CH Zzg Willosedge Pinafore Jude ?
He is a Am/Can CH. Tango The King And I son... 
I wouldn't want to touch this with a 10 foot pole...

I presume Jude is the sire of this bitch ?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jak:

I am not at all surprised with your comment.

I guess *substantiated* rumors do get around all the way to New Zealand ...

People do their research and homework , and the truth is always bound to surface no matter how much some try to shove it under the rug....hwell:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cameo said:


> she's a pretty girl  BUT the person selling her is telling a bit of a fib when she calls her show quality. First thing I notice is the color of her points. They are off. She is also listed as cream, not white and creams don't fair well in the ring unless there is VERY little tint to the coat. But the points are a major fault, so when she says "too shy for the show ring" I would hesitate to pay for a show quality dog when she's majorly faulted, even if she was "shy". Just another reason to perhaps not completely trust this person as a "breeder"
> 
> JMHO



This is what AKC standard says In blues, grays, silvers, browns, cafe-au-laits, apricots and creams the coat may show varying shades of the same color. 

so I am not sure what you mean ? I have seen plenty of creams finish with no problem... My new pup is a cream and I know I should not have any problem with showing her since she has correct conformation.

if the dog has incomplete pigment on the nose and lips that is a major fault. If the puppy is multicolor ( not shaded ) then that is a disqualification.


----------



## Willie-Dalmau (May 6, 2021)

TamaraS said:


> I just saw this ad posted again in usedregina and they are now asking $800. If the number comes back as zoom zoom groom then that is Connie Buchanan that owns the grooming business as well as breeding standard poodles. There is also a picture with the ad. She looks like a beautiful dog.


Good morning 
I am interested in this poodle but the link is no longer available. Is there any there new link.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Willie-Dalmau said:


> Good morning
> I am interested in this poodle but the link is no longer available. Is there any there new link.


Willie check the dates. This thread is from 11 years ago. This dog, if still alive, is quite old by now.


----------

